# Tour de Poway spot available (9-30)



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I signed up for this event and then the wife told me all the things we have to do that day. I'm just a lowly husband. I'm offering my registration to you for only $50 for the ride on Sunday 9-30. Help save a poor man......


----------



## docklobster (Aug 28, 2012)

Tempting - I better clear this with my wife first so I don't end up in the same spot...


----------

